# Pax denies damage no reimbursement



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

The other week I get a ping from a residence. I was heading home but I decided to do one last run.

Picked up 3 Young ladies who were in a good mood.. Too good if you know what I mean. They were hungry, laughing and thirsty.

On the way to the drop I was asked to go to McDonald's. I declined because I was tired and wanted to get them home. As I am driving I see a flash like a lighter and say hey no smoking in my car. I hear an apology and keep driving. A little while later while stopped I see a head go down and a flash from a lighter. I again say no smoking and explain my fiancee is allergic to the smell. The pax closest to the rear left door who had the lighter opened the door. I told her to close it. She did and I drove to the destination. I was then asked if I would take one of them to a different address. I agreed and 5 min later she was out.

I immediately reported the ride to UBER and went home. In the AM I saw a burn from a cigarette. I contacted UBER who asked me for an estimate and had me fill out a form.

UBER denied my request because the pax denies causing any damage and is not accepting the repair bill.

I am thankful the damage isn't too bad but I am not repairing it out of my pocket.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Occupational hazard. That stuff happens, this kind of thing is part of the origin of the "nasty taxi" stereotype. This is not too easy to prove under best of circumstances. Did your post hint at the burn as being intentional? If something like that happens, and you see it happening and it appears to be intentional, well, you call the police. Hedge your bets that Uber may or may not have your back.

That said, that looks like some serious plastic. If that was burning, I would have thought the smell would be quite strong, very hard to miss. Also, unless you cleaned it...... it doesn't look all that much like a burn to me. 

I personally wouldn't consider driving my personal car for livery. That said, you do. Expect damage, in the grander scheme of things, that is trivial. The cost to fix it probably is not justifiable. Document your car very well with photos, take the car and photos to an Uber rep and have them look at the car for future problems. You are asking Uber, a company which absolutely does not want to own or maintain a fleet of cars to go to bat for you, that's a crap shoot.

Good luck with your endeavor, try to put this behind you it is minor at best. Take control of your car with pax onboard..... you were correct to ask them not to smoke, focus on that. Keep your doors locked if pax want to get in with lit cigs.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

Elevy said:


> The other week I get a ping from a residence. I was heading home but I decided to do one last run.
> 
> Picked up 3 Young ladies who were in a good mood.. Too good if you know what I mean. They were hungry, laughing and thirsty.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain I have noticed little scratches on my doors and what not it comes with the job maybe you can write it off at the end of the year in your taxes.


----------



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

Huberis, I did smell something bad the second time. I didn't realize it was the plastic, thought it was another joint.

I am doing this in my spare time to make some money towards my wedding. My fiancee had some health issues and lost work. Plus my parents both have health issues.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Dash cam with audio. even if you only use an app on your phone that can video ahead of you, turn on the audio recording.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Elevy said:


> Huberis, I did smell something bad the second time. I didn't realize it was the plastic, thought it was another joint.
> 
> I am doing this in my spare time to make some money towards my wedding. My fiancee had some health issues and lost work. Plus my parents both have health issues.


That should be pretty hard plastic.... I would think it would have smoked quite a bit too. Burning plastic is really noxious, hard to imagine it could be confused with the smell of pot or any kind of cigarette. You never mentioned it was a joint..... that has a kind of herb, funky, skunky, basil kind of odeur.

If they burned that part of your seat..... wouldn't there be a mark or discoloration in an upward pattern? We need Jack Klugman as Quincy to come back from the grave to answer this. I wouldn't worry about it.

If this kind of thing is unacceptable ( I wouldn't blame you for feeling that way), you need to find another part time gig. This is probably not a good job if you have all that weight on your shoulders. Uber already puts enough burden there as it is. Driving part time is not only best left as a part time gig, but it is best if kept a casual affair too. Your concerns and responsibilities are anything other than causal. Good luck in your endeavors, try not to dwell on this if you keep driving, it is inconsequential. That may be hard to imagine considering if they puked in your back seat, you might of found Uber charging them $200 for a cleanup fee which might have cost, $5 bucks to clean up depending on what supplies you already had on hand..... It doesn't add up, don't expect it to, it is just part and parcel of being a livery driver.

You may not want to post that link on here promoting your wedding fundraiser. Posting such codes things is a no no on the forum, you will see a baner at the top of the page posting that rule. Second, you may want to remain anonymous for the simple reason of keeping the activity from Uber though I doubt Uber much cares.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

They have determined that we need the rider's permission to charge them for damage. We think it's total bullshit but apparently someone got hit with a damage fee and threw a fit on social media and now they're scared of similar backlash. *******.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> They have determined that we need the rider's permission to charge them for damage.


...and the list of pros just keeps stomping the list of cons when it comes to being a _partner.
_
Maybe next, Uber will reverse all fare charges if riders pitch hissy fits.
Come onnn, #Uber_LA !

I need to change jobs... become a document courier riding in free Ubers.

Score.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> They have determined that we need the rider's permission to charge them for damage. We think it's total bullshit but apparently someone got hit with a damage fee and threw a fit on social media and now they're scared of similar backlash. *******.


Much of their protocols don't exactly cultivate trust. That being said, an Uber driver's car is now being used like a commercial vehicle, damage comes with the territory. The damage is only a problem from the perspective that it is his personal car and it does add up.

The more disturbing components are that Uber's rating system might make it a little complicated for someone to end the trip because they were refusing not to light up. Under Uber's system, a driver needs to figure out there is trouble before the trip even starts. That is not always possible.

I have taken criticism for this, but if Uber's policy is as stated, then if damage occurs, and you aren't cool with it, and you think you need to go to small claims, you would probably need to call the police in and file a report, do a he said she said to an officer. The officer arrives and smell the burning plastic or pot or whatever......

I wouldn't have worried about that, if they even were at fault or malicious, but seems to me, drivers need to figure out some sort of way to protect themselves.

Happytypist, what is Uber's position on wear and tear on the cars and the money that drivers put in to keeping them fresh? Do they discuss where they draw the line between normal wear and tear and vandalism or stupid accident which need be replaced? As a CSR, what do you think of the photos of the damage?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

poopy said:


> ...and the list of pros just keeps stomping the list of cons when it comes to being a _partner.
> _
> Maybe next, Uber will reverse all fare charges if riders pitch hissy fits.
> Come onnn, #Uber_LA !
> ...


Something to that extent has been reported on the forum at least once if not more: Pax is picked up at a sporting event during a surge and heavy road traffic. The driver had to circle around the block. The pax called to complain, Uber gave the driver a stern warning and docked them a big chunk of that fare. I recall the driver fought back vigorously and recovered some of what had been taken away.

A driver shouldn't need to do that. How is it, Uber is able to charge their rate to whatever X degree, providing the pax is desperate enough, but a driver eed be perfect in traffic, with a perfectly polished crystal ball informing them of which lane to be in....... Uber can charge $40 on a $10 dollar ride, but if a drivers causes a ten dollar ride to be $13 by way of error or effort to outrun a cluster ****, there is hell to pay.

That makes zero sense.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> They have determined that we need the rider's permission to charge them for damage. We think it's total bullshit but apparently someone got hit with a damage fee and threw a fit on social media and now they're scared of similar backlash. *******.


 what do they do if there actually is video of it?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> what do they do if there actually is video of it?


I'm not sure. Any tickets that come in with video evidence it's sent straight off to the incident response team.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Much of their protocols don't exactly cultivate trust. That being said, an Uber driver's car is now being used like a commercial vehicle, damage comes with the territory. The damage is only a problem from the perspective that it is his personal car and it does add up.
> 
> The more disturbing components are that Uber's rating system might make it a little complicated for someone to end the trip because they were refusing not to light up. Under Uber's system, a driver needs to figure out there is trouble before the trip even starts. That is not always possible.
> 
> ...


If it happens during normal use of the vehicle, no damage fee. Scraping a curb/hitting something (or someone) while opening the door is also not considered for reimbursement. If say a door handle breaks while they're opening the door, that's iffy. They'd have to have used excessive force when opening the door otherwise it's wear and tear. Oh and damage done while loading/unloading stuff isn't considered either. Even if we dont' pay out a fee you can still ask to file a claim, that's always an option.

I'm not sure what you mean by what I think about photos of the damage. Could you clarify?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> If it happens during normal use of the vehicle, no damage fee. Scraping a curb/hitting something (or someone) while opening the door is also not considered for reimbursement. If say a door handle breaks while they're opening the door, that's iffy. They'd have to have used excessive force when opening the door otherwise it's wear and tear. Oh and damage done while loading/unloading stuff isn't considered either. Even if we dont' pay out a fee you can still ask to file a claim, that's always an option.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by what I think about photos of the damage. Could you clarify?


I agree with everything you said: damage comes with the territory. It is the territory. From my experience, a car used for this kind of work looks all find and dandy until one day you look at it in just a certain light and go "Oh shit." things go wrong. I agree with the stated policy, it's why I don't use my car.

Did you look at the OP's photos showing the damage. If you were presented that evidence, what would be your first reaction? No doubt you see all kinds of variants. I look at the pics, I know what I think.

As a CSR, look at the pics, from the OP and pretend you were in charge of handling the complaint. How compelling are those pics or any?


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Stop being a puss and get in control of your vehicle.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Stop being a puss and get in control of your vehicle.


Not being a puss is always in one's best interest. Hard to argue that. Not much to add or critique. Ca suffit.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> They have determined that we need the rider's permission to charge them for damage. We think it's total bullshit but apparently someone got hit with a damage fee and threw a fit on social media and now they're scared of similar backlash. *******.


Holy Shit... if this is true, and we have no case against denial of damage and no reimbursement... the only solution is dash cam... pointed inward, or duel dash... but gotta have one...


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I had some clown climb in through my window and damaged a $60 piece of chrome trim on the exterior. Not to mention slightly scratching the plastic interior piece on the door. I mean, what a piece of shit. Uber said they needed a receipt of the repair bill. The ****? But I doubted they were going to cover it, so I reluctantly let it go and it's still left damaged to this day. This was right after my first $100+ fare. Just goes to show how as soon as you think you're getting somewhere with Uber, your very next fare may quickly bring you back to the reality of how much Uber sucks.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

That is scuffed or ripped, that's not a burn.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Call the police and file a criminal mischief report. A rider vandalized your car, that's illegal. Let the police know that Uber has the information on who did it. Re-contact Uber and let them know you have filed a police report for the criminal mischief and advise them Officer Whoever you spoke to will be contacting them to get the pax information so charges can be filed. Also ask Uber again to be reimbursed for the criminal damages caused by their pax, and to have have the pax removed from the system due to criminal activity.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> That is scuffed or ripped, that's not a burn.


Seems to me it's neither.....it's MELTED! Looks like the rider was lighting up a BOWL and got just a little too close to the seat....the flame from the lighter didn't touch the plastic...it just got close enough to MELT it.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Seems to me it's neither.....it's MELTED! Looks like the rider was lighting up a BOWL and got just a little too close to the seat....the flame from the lighter didn't touch the plastic...it just got close enough to MELT it.


That's not how leather melts. There is no indication of it being melted or droopage from high heat and no discoloration from heat.

Looks like it was ripped by a high heel or screw driver.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Seems to me it's neither.....it's MELTED! Looks like the rider was lighting up a BOWL and got just a little too close to the seat....the flame from the lighter didn't touch the plastic...it just got close enough to MELT it.





Elevy said:


> UBER denied my request because the pax denies causing any damage and is not accepting the repair bill.
> 
> I am thankful the damage isn't too bad but I am not repairing it out of my pocket.


You are SOL.. You called it a burn and backed it up with the cigarette story. Anyone who looks at the photo closely can tell it's not a burn or melted in any way. It's impossible to know who did it. It's the fleecing of Uber drivers across the world. Your cars are being trashed and you are making peanuts if anything at all. Uber on!


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> Call the police and file a criminal mischief report. A rider vandalized your car, that's illegal. Let the police know that Uber has the information on who did it. Re-contact Uber and let them know you have filed a police report for the criminal mischief and advise them Officer Whoever you spoke to will be contacting them to get the pax information so charges can be filed. Also ask Uber again to be reimbursed for the criminal damages caused by their pax, and to have have the pax removed from the system due to criminal activity.


Cops here will laugh at you for this sort of damage, notwithstanding the fact that it's not a burn.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I agree with everything you said: damage comes with the territory. It is the territory. From my experience, a car used for this kind of work looks all find and dandy until one day you look at it in just a certain light and go "Oh shit." things go wrong. I agree with the stated policy, it's why I don't use my car.
> 
> Did you look at the OP's photos showing the damage. If you were presented that evidence, what would be your first reaction? No doubt you see all kinds of variants. I look at the pics, I know what I think.
> 
> As a CSR, look at the pics, from the OP and pretend you were in charge of handling the complaint. How compelling are those pics or any?


Totally missed the picture! I find it hard to believe that damage was done by a cigarette and it wasn't intentional. To be honest it doesn't matter what we think, a cigarette burn isn't something that happens during regular use of the vehicle. What action we take depends on what the rider tells us. Either the rider gives us permission to charge them or not.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Totally missed the picture! I find it hard to believe that damage was done by a cigarette and it wasn't intentional. To be honest it doesn't matter what we think, a cigarette burn isn't something that happens during regular use of the vehicle. What action we take depends on what the rider tells us. Either the rider gives us permission to charge them or not.


so does the same apply to PUKE? if the pax says, "nope not mine" does the driver get a cleaning fee or not??


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> Call the police and file a criminal mischief report. A rider vandalized your car, that's illegal. Let the police know that Uber has the information on who did it. Re-contact Uber and let them know you have filed a police report for the criminal mischief and advise them Officer Whoever you spoke to will be contacting them to get the pax information so charges can be filed. Also ask Uber again to be reimbursed for the criminal damages caused by their pax, and to have have the pax removed from the system due to criminal activity.


Waste of time. Uber already said the pax denied it. Which of the girls did it? Did you see them do the damage? Cop gonna say sorry Charley. We got bigger fish to fry, besides, my brother-in-law is a cabbie and you Uber slaves are taking money from his pocket.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Either the rider gives us permission to charge them or not.


Is this for real? About a month ago I got my first cleaning fee...for $50. Friend of the account holder spilled some kind of drink on my front passenger side rug. Did it slyly....tried to pretend it didn't happen. (Had to call it an evening since it stunk!) I'm not even sure the account holder knew that it happened.

So are you saying that the account holder has to 'give permission' for me to get a cleaning fee? What if they don't 'give permission'? The friend could have lied and told the account holder that they didn't spill anything! Then what? If this gets out to the riding public....this could be catastrophic!


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

glados said:


> Cops here will laugh at you for this sort of damage, notwithstanding the fact that it's not a burn.





Willzuber said:


> Waste of time. Uber already said the pax denied it. Which of the girls did it? Did you see them do the damage? Cop gonna say sorry Charley. We got bigger fish to fry, besides, my brother-in-law is a cabbie and you Uber slaves are taking money from his pocket.


I think you gentlemen both miss the point.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Totally missed the picture! I find it hard to believe that damage was done by a cigarette and it wasn't intentional. To be honest it doesn't matter what we think, a cigarette burn isn't something that happens during regular use of the vehicle. What action we take depends on what the rider tells us. Either the rider gives us permission to charge them or not.


My assumption was that the damage could have in fact already been there. I couldn't imagine such damage as caused by a cigarette either. If it was from a lighter, I would have expected a scorch mark and a serious smell, burning plastic is horrible, zero chance to confuse it with pot unless your joint is made of pot stuffed in a plastic tube. Difficult people, and the pax seem to have been difficult, they can get you a little paranoid.

It creates opportunity for plenty of confusion. Given Uber's policy of "mind if we hold you accountable for your damages?" Seems to me, driver would need to immediately take the matters into their own hands as if they expect Uber not to charge the pax for cleanup.

Uber isn't going to give a driver contact info as a means of going to small claims court. If this guys claim is legit, it is vandalism and the police should have been called, asat. A police report, with notation of the smell of freshly burnt plastic, then there might be traction.

Uber expects cars to be perfect and fresh, but makes zero provisions to allow that to be maintained for more than the natural life span of a typical driver.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> so does the same apply to PUKE? if the pax says, "nope not mine" does the driver get a cleaning fee or not??


No. This applies ONLY to damage. We charge the rider for cleaning fees based on the info/pictures the driver gives us.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Is this for real? About a month ago I got my first cleaning fee...for $50. Friend of the account holder spilled some kind of drink on my front passenger side rug. Did it slyly....tried to pretend it didn't happen. (Had to call it an evening since it stunk!) I'm not even sure the account holder knew that it happened.
> 
> So are you saying that the account holder has to 'give permission' for me to get a cleaning fee? What if they don't 'give permission'? The friend could have lied and told the account holder that they didn't spill anything! Then what? If this gets out to the riding public....this could be catastrophic!


Nononono. This is for damage only. Cleaning fees and damage fees are handled as completely separate issues. Cleaning fees are completely at our discretion and we charge it whether the rider likes it or not.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Pax never dispute whether or not they actually puked in an X car?


----------



## sk MM (Jul 27, 2015)

I had similar problem but I was driving Lyft at that time. Pax damaged seat with food, it was minor damage. Reported to Lyft, sent two pictures and they approved $50 damaged repair credit. It took me 5-10 mins to clean it up with soap, water and some paper napkins. I think Lyft is good but it is not much popular in our area.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Pax never dispute whether or not they actually puked in an X car?


Sure they do. We investigate a little further, check to see if the image is one off the internet or one that has been used previously. (Google reverse image search is amazing.) If we decide to refund, we do that, if it looks legit then they just have to deal with it. We take a certain amount of joy in telling them that if they dispute the charge, they won't be able to ride any more because it puts an outstanding balance on it.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Sure they do. We investigate a little further, check to see if the image is one off the internet or one that has been used previously. (Google reverse image search is amazing.) If we decide to refund, we do that, if it looks legit then they just have to deal with it. We take a certain amount of joy in telling them that if they dispute the charge, they won't be able to ride any more because it puts an outstanding balance on it.


I take it the internet is flooded with pics of puke in the public domain? That would be taking stock photography to another level.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I take it the internet is flooded with pics of puke in the public domain? That would be taking stock photography to another level.


Actually yes lol In one case they took the picture from the website for an auto detailer.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Just like a landlord and tenant. If one doesn't have some sort of "proof" of condition before the tenant/rider, there is much less of a case really. If one had video or a second witness to a pax causing damage that would be a case. I doubt many people deny puking, I suppose a few do.. So take a video of your back seat before EACH ride.. Uber on fools!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

kalo said:


> Just like a landlord and tenant. If one doesn't have some sort of "proof" of condition before the tenant/rider, there is much less of a case really. If one had video or a second witness to a pax causing damage that would be a case. I doubt many people deny puking, I suppose a few do.. So take a video of your back seat before EACH ride.. Uber on fools!


I'd say at least 50% of people deny they made the mess. The rest think they shouldn't be charged that much (or charged at all). A minute percentage of them admit it, accept it, and actually apologize for making the mess. I've seen it twice in over a year.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Elevy said:


> The other week I get a ping from a residence. I was heading home but I decided to do one last run.
> 
> Picked up 3 Young ladies who were in a good mood.. Too good if you know what I mean. They were hungry, laughing and thirsty.
> 
> ...


You used your personal car for a taxi and it got damaged. Shocker.
Uber will not stand behind you. Shocker.
You will be out Ubering tomorrow. Not shocked.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> I'd say at least 50% of people deny they made the mess. The rest think they shouldn't be charged that much (or charged at all). A minute percentage of them admit it, accept it, and actually apologize for making the mess. I've seen it twice in over a year.


Ubers Claims Advocate Huey Nguyen , told me over the phone that people dont lie.

Call him and ask him your self; 415.610.4501


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Ubers Claims Advocate Huey Nguyen , told me over the phone that people dont lie.
> 
> Call him and ask him your self; 415.610.4501


Oh that poor, naive man.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Nononono. This is for damage only. Cleaning fees and damage fees are handled as completely separate issues. Cleaning fees are completely at our discretion and we charge it whether the rider likes it or not.


That's a relief. I've only have puke once and got $200 from it.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Sebikun20 said:


> That's a relief. I've only have puke once and got $200 from it.


If they tried to use the same policy for cleaning fees, they'd have a mutiny on their hands and not just from drivers. CSRs are already pissed at the completely nonsensical damage fee policies.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber sucks! Now all a passenger has to do is lie about being an asshole and Uber takes the side of the asshole. I'll say it again...Uber Sucks!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Uber sucks! Now all a passenger has to do is lie about being an asshole and Uber takes the side of the asshole. I'll say it again...Uber Sucks!


Uber only sucks for the drivers and investors. For the customer, it's great to get rides below market value from a company that illegally pays it's employees.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

What is "illegal" pay?
Counterfeit bills?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm still pissed about not getting compensation for a passenger dumping almost a whole bottle of water on my seat. Couldn't drive the rest of a Friday night. Horseshit policy that proves Uber hates us.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Elevy said:


> The other week I get a ping from a residence. I was heading home but I decided to do one last run.
> 
> Picked up 3 Young ladies who were in a good mood.. Too good if you know what I mean. They were hungry, laughing and thirsty.
> 
> ...


Thats not a burn. Nothing is melted. That is from force. The direction of the force is towards the wrinkles.. If a smoke did that there would be dark burn marks and no wrinkles as a smoke would just wrinkle it's self not the material.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Sure they do. We investigate a little further, check to see if the image is one off the internet or one that has been used previously. (Google reverse image search is amazing.) If we decide to refund, we do that, if it looks legit then they just have to deal with it. We take a certain amount of joy in telling them that if they dispute the charge, they won't be able to ride any more because it puts an outstanding balance on it.


ya so?

new account. New credit card.. problem solved.

It should be rather easy to lay the blame. It'd be the drivers last rider, I doubt the driver would drive around long before getting a time stamped photo for you. It won't be the rider after a someone as NO ONE in their right mind would get in a car with puke in it or on it. Even the driver wants out.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> ya so?
> 
> new account. New credit card.. problem solved.
> 
> It should be rather easy to lay the blame. It'd be the drivers last rider, I doubt the driver would drive around long before getting a time stamped photo for you. It won't be the rider after a someone as NO ONE in their right mind would get in a car with puke in it or on it. Even the driver wants out.


There are a variety of issues with that. They can't use the same email address or mobile number. They have to go through the hassle of getting a new card (and they can't use a prepaid debit card). It can be done but it's a pain in the ass. Also, the system will keep trying to charge the outstanding balance so they'll end up disputing the same charge indefinitely unless they deal with it.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

poopy said:


> What is "illegal" pay?
> Counterfeit bills?


They are paying you as independent contractors. You are an employee. This is why Uber is bad for investors. Uber will be liable for all the back pay, expenses and likely taxes.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> They have determined that we need the rider's permission to charge them for damage. We think it's total bullshit but apparently someone got hit with a damage fee and threw a fit on social media and now they're scared of similar backlash. *******.


So now Elevy should raise hell on social media and demand uber provide reimbursement or the contact info for the sorry asses who did this.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> Holy Shit... if this is true, and we have no case against denial of damage and no reimbursement... the only solution is dash cam... pointed inward, or duel dash... but gotta have one...


I found a local place to have one professionally installed for $650. Records inside and out, backs up onto an sd card.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> So now Elevy should raise hell on social media and demand uber provide reimbursement or the contact info for the sorry asses who did this.


I'm not sure that would be effective. It might just be because I'm not working driver any longer but I never see a member of the social media team pop in to say "Omg this driver is going nuts on social media, someone fix the problem!" like they do riders.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

If we are independent contractors, we should have immediate access to customer records. We should have a right to seek damages and not have to deal with Uber's "opinion" of whether we deserve reimbursement or whether the pax decided to admit what they did. Think about it: The account holder brings 3 friends and most likely it was one of them who did the damage. Of course the account holder will deny it, they didn't do it and if they bothered to ask their DRUNKASS friends, they might not even remember what they did. Customer recall is worthless and we have an American right to compensation for damages.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I'm not sure that would be effective. It might just be because I'm not working driver any longer but I never see a member of the social media team pop in to say "Omg this driver is going nuts on social media, someone fix the problem!" like they do riders.


I've had it happen, personally. Uber actually called me when I tweeted at them!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> We should have a right to seek damages and not have to deal with Uber's "opinion" of whether we deserve reimbursement


Perfectly stated


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I've had it happen, personally. Uber actually called me when I tweeted at them!


Good!


----------

